# Funny marks in fresh paint



## Lukey_astravxr (Apr 14, 2013)

Only had my brand new gtc Vxr sprayed and picked it up Thursday.
Now it looks like that was black crud of some sort on the car, once removed it looks to have imbedded in the laquer and left green stains.
Surely there must be a issue here or something, or just bad luck? They said the car was sprayed almost two weeks ago so the paint should have been hard.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I have had this recently on my new BMW and once on a focus st itwas smaller than your mark.
I know it was not on there when I got it but is now and will not budge at all. 
Would also like to know what it is.

Both mine were on factory paint.


----------



## acharris77 (Apr 16, 2013)

It isn't from a dirty spray gun is it where they sprayed a car before and some of the old colour was still in the gun, where maybe they didn't clean it. I seen this before down my friends garage. 

Or is it primer coming through on the bodywork where maybe the primer was sprayed on to thin or maybe thick, and it is showing through. But im sure someone with more experience will be able to advise better if im wrong.


----------



## Lukey_astravxr (Apr 14, 2013)

Defo not a spray issue as far as I'm aware. I went over the car like a hawk, paint is good, just came tonight when removed the black/brown questionable substance. 

Help!!


----------



## Lukey_astravxr (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry mods can you please move to correct section.


----------

